# Looking to get an aesthetic look ( FIRST CYCLE EVER !!! )



## zombie12

Hi everyone,

My name is William, i'm 23 years old been doing fitness since my 18.

I'm new here and i have a few questions for the steroid veterans on this forum.

I just recieved my T-Bol and my Tren looking to do a 12-!4 wks cycle.

Some guys at my gym told me i should run this cycle if i wanted an aesthetic look i want to gain lean mass lose, as much fat as possible but before i start i would like to have some advice from some people who did this before and i would like to know what kind of results i can expect from this cycle. Keep in mind that it's my first cycle ever.

I was thinking on a 45-50mg/day for T Bol and 1ml Tren/day. Is this enough ? With a 3/wks serious training and good diet

Thank you guys in advance

Will.


----------



## Speedway

Tren on your first cycle, good luck with that.


----------



## Smitch

I'm beginning to wonder if people actually know the meaning of the word 'aesthetic' or they just think that pr**k Zyzz invented it and it just relates to him?


----------



## Itchy Nips

Smitch said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if people actually know the meaning of the word 'aesthetic' or they just think that pr**k Zyzz invented it and it just relates to him?


i quite liked zyzz's physique

nope dont no what aesthetic means can you elaborate?

i thought it ment beauty haha


----------



## Robbie

zombie12 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My name is William, i'm 23 years old been doing fitness since my 18.
> 
> I'm new here and i have a few questions for the steroid veterans on this forum.
> 
> I just recieved my T-Bol and my Tren looking to do a 12-!4 wks cycle.
> 
> Some guys at my gym told me i should run this cycle if i wanted an aesthetic look i want to gain lean mass lose, as much fat as possible but before i start i would like to have some advice from some people who did this before and i would like to know what kind of results i can expect from this cycle. Keep in mind that it's my first cycle ever.
> 
> I was thinking on a 45-50mg/day for T Bol and 1ml Tren/day. Is this enough ? With a 3/wks serious training and good diet
> 
> Thank you guys in advance
> 
> Will.


Slooooooooooooooooooooow down and put that tren away.

And also stop listening to whoever told you that in the gym.

Why not start with your stats (height, weight, bf%) add some pictures, post up your training and diet (be honest and complete with your diet).

Before you start taking lots of drugs, make sure everything else is in order - I'm not saying don't get on the gear, just make sure you're doing everything else right first or it will be a waste of time. Also pick one - gain muscle or lose fat, you can sort of do both - but its better if you do one at a time.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Pretty sure you should be running some test alongside tren, 1ml a day? What mg per ml is it? Seems alot for first cycle...


----------



## onthebuild

1 - A 3 day split will be difficult to cover all muscle groups, and do cardio (as you say you want to lose fat).

2 - Tren is harsh, and 1ml/day, im presuming its Tren A? So would be probably 100mg/ ml, you'd be on 700mg tren a week, with no test that could be bad news! Unless you mean 1ml per week, which would be a very low dose.

3 - Whats diet like?

4 - When you say you need to lose as much fat as possible, how much do you have exactly? As a 23year old who has 'been doing fitness' for five years, I wouldnt expect you have all that much to lose.


----------



## Dezw

Try 1ml of test and 3ml of mast e.


----------



## zombie12

Ok i'll start with gain muscle. 174cm, 77kg. a lot of chicken and turkey breast ( sorry i don't know if thats correct i actually speak French ) rice, soja milk, a lot of vegetables, i only cook with olive oil, salmon, beef egg white etc.. I go to the gym 3 times a week or more when i dont have to go to work, never took any type of steroids, i drink a lot of whey and i use creatine in my grape juice


----------



## zombie12

And sorry if i don't use the right terms i'm a beginner trying to get some advice exactly so i can do things right. Thank you guys for answering so fast


----------



## Fat

Smitch said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if people actually know the meaning of the word 'aesthetic' or they just think that pr**k Zyzz invented it and it just relates to him?


Aesthetic is more of a personal thing we all have our own interpretations of what physique looks good.


----------



## Milky

Mate l have used gear for 15 yrs or so and Tren will fu*k with your head, l havent slept since my first jab last Sunday and my dreams have been some real freaky sh*t !

Oh and to add l am doing 1.5 mil PER WEEK !


----------



## zombie12

Ok so what should i do for my first cycle to gain some serious lean mass that's what i want to know


----------



## madrone

I would advise against tren as a first cycle, it will put u off. Try test and eqi, or test and masteron as they are much milder and u build quality over time and keep more of ur gains imo.

I got big as **** on tren very fast but lost it very quickly


----------



## Milky

My first cylce was Sus and Deca, nothing fancy but worked a treat.

Throw in half an Arimidex EOD, eat clean, train hard and you should see some good gains.

Worked for me, but were all different, keep it simple for the first course IMO.


----------



## greekgod

Smitch said:


> I'm beginning to wonder if people actually know the meaning of the word 'aesthetic' or they just think that pr**k Zyzz invented it and it just relates to him?


it actually means in laymans terms... i cant get big and dont want to get that big... just ripped and $hit... :smartass:

mate i think tren on 1st cycle is like getting on the 10 metre diving board when u just mastered the doggy paddle... try something milder like test e with yr oral...


----------



## madrone

Solid advive from mily but i did not recommend deca as it gave me sausage problems i believe, altho reading some of ausbuilts post im starting to wonder. You could just run test at 500ml PW and 30mg of dbol or just the test alone

Horses for courses

dont forget pct


----------



## Milky

madrone said:


> Solid advive from mily but i did not recommend deca as it gave me sausage problems i believe, altho reading some of ausbuilts post im starting to wonder. You could just run test at 500ml PW and 30mg of dbol or just the test alone
> 
> Horses for courses
> 
> dont forget pct


I went MENTAL on my first course mate, l was fu*king RAMPANT......

I think its more prolonged use TBH.


----------



## madrone

UR prob right milky

TBH i cant even remember dosages from first cycle as i was taking advice from a guy whom i still get gear from but hes a bit mental

I do remember doing a 5ml shot in long head of tri on his advice tho ><><


----------



## Milky

madrone said:


> UR prob right milky
> 
> TBH i cant even remember dosages from first cycle as i was taking advice from a guy whom i still get gear from but hes a bit mental
> 
> I do remember doing a 5ml shot in long head of tri on his advice tho ><><


HOLY FU*K !

I did 1 mil every 4 days mate.

IMO the first course is usually SO good as you focus totally on it, the diet the training the lot.


----------



## zombie12

Thanks guys. Any advice for oral cycle if it's my first one ?


----------



## Milky

I have only ever done D - Bol, did a good job but got the moonface from it.


----------



## zombie12

Would an oral Oxandro cycle only be okay for my first cyle or not ?


----------



## Milky

Never used it mate so cant comment.


----------



## zombie12

Thanks a lot if i didn't had those answers i would've been in serious **** for starting with tren straight away


----------



## Milky

zombie12 said:


> Thanks a lot if i didn't had those answers i would've been in serious **** for starting with tren straight away


Just heed the advice please mate, l wouldnt wish tren on anyone with no experience.


----------



## zombie12

Ok i'm going for a T-Bol cycle, I will post some before and after pictures when my cycle is done. See you in a couple of weeks


----------



## Fullhouse

I'm with Milky on Tren, makes me a complete skitso and the dreams made me paranoid lol. I'd go with 10 weeks of a test 400 blend cheap and effective, throw is an ai to help with estrogen. It's your first cycle keep it simple bud.


----------



## madrone

yeah u seem to be wanting to jump on the absolute mental stuff like tren and oxys straight away

I used oxys once and i got sick, couldnt finish them, binned them

Got a lot bigger and was pretty strong but overall prob the ****test i looked in terms of muscle quality


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Milky said:


> Mate l have used gear for 15 yrs or so and Tren will fu*k with your head, l havent slept since my first jab last Sunday and my dreams have been some real freaky sh*t !
> 
> Oh and to add l am doing 1.5 mil PER WEEK !


Milky how many mg is that 1.5ml equate to?

Im doing tren right now, 300mg pw @ week 5 now, and along with all the sides im getting its really starting to mess with my head a bit, emotions are all over the place but thankfully my mrs keeps me in check and i just do my best to get on with it....debating on whether to open a fresh bottle tomorrow as i finished my last vial of ttm last sunday...part of me wants knock it on the head due to all the sides etc but another want me to ride it out to 12 weeks and see what kind of results i get etc.


----------



## onthebuild

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Milky how many mg is that 1.5ml equate to?
> 
> Im doing tren right now, 300mg pw @ week 5 now, and along with all the sides im getting its really starting to mess with my head a bit, emotions are all over the place but thankfully my mrs keeps me in check and i just do my best to get on with it....debating on whether to open a fresh bottle tomorrow as i finished my last vial of ttm last sunday...part of me wants knock it on the head due to all the sides etc but another want me to ride it out to 12 weeks and see what kind of results i get etc.


Ive been doing 200mg/week tren e, only sides ive had a sweats and vivid dreams, not bad, just normally pretty perverted! Strength has gone up well, so maybe try lowering to 200mg/week, rather than knocking it on the head?


----------



## zombie12

What do you guys think about t-bol only for my first cycle ?


----------



## Leeds89

onthebuild said:


> 1 - A 3 day split will be difficult to cover all muscle groups, and do cardio (as you say you want to lose fat).
> 
> 2 - Tren is harsh, and 1ml/day, im presuming its Tren A? So would be *probably 100mg/ ml*, you'd be on 700mg tren a week, with no test that could be bad news! Unless you mean 1ml per week, which would be a very low dose.
> 
> 3 - Whats diet like?
> 
> 4 - When you say you need to lose as much fat as possible, how much do you have exactly? As a 23year old who has 'been doing fitness' for five years, I wouldnt expect you have all that much to lose.


If it's 100mg/day..... jesus fvcking christ this guy is in trouble, 75/mg EoD is slowly making me sh1t my mind out my ass


----------



## Leeds89

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Milky how many mg is that 1.5ml equate to?
> 
> Im doing tren right now, 300mg pw @ week 5 now, and along with all the sides im getting its really starting to mess with my head a bit, emotions are all over the place but thankfully my mrs keeps me in check and i just do my best to get on with it....debating on whether to open a fresh bottle tomorrow as i finished my last vial of ttm last sunday...part of me wants knock it on the head due to all the sides etc but another want me to ride it out to 12 weeks and see what kind of results i get etc.


This is why I prefer tren A, I had bad sides, lowered the dose a little now and found somewhere where I'm pretty comfortable with it. Still a headfvck but it's tren, gotta live with that


----------



## shaunmac

Whatever you read when its posted by Milky. Take it on board! Never seen a bad piece of advice yet, a good first cycle imo would be

500mg Test E/week

30mg Dbol/day

0.5mg arimidex EOD

500iu HCG 2x/week

That should start you off well, from reading on here thats the basic recommendation for a first cycle

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## robbo9

shaunmac said:


> Whatever you read when its posted by Milky. Take it on board! Never seen a bad piece of advice yet, a good first cycle imo would be
> 
> 500mg Test E/week
> 
> 30mg Dbol/day
> 
> 0.5mg arimidex EOD
> 
> 500iu HCG 2x/week
> 
> That should start you off well, from reading on here thats the basic recommendation for a first cycle
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Shaun


fully agree with this as a first cycle...i jumped quite far in with my first cycle and have regretted it, if i could turn back time i would, and go with this one and don't forget pct obviously


----------



## Milky

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Milky how many mg is that 1.5ml equate to?
> 
> Im doing tren right now, 300mg pw @ week 5 now, and along with all the sides im getting its really starting to mess with my head a bit, emotions are all over the place but thankfully my mrs keeps me in check and i just do my best to get on with it....debating on whether to open a fresh bottle tomorrow as i finished my last vial of ttm last sunday...part of me wants knock it on the head due to all the sides etc but another want me to ride it out to 12 weeks and see what kind of results i get etc.


Same as mate, 300 mg.

Just about to do econd jab.


----------



## antbig1234

Milky said:


> Mate l have used gear for 15 yrs or so and Tren will fu*k with your head, l havent slept since my first jab last Sunday and my dreams have been some real freaky sh*t !
> 
> Oh and to add l am doing 1.5 mil PER WEEK !


whats the crack with tren dreams ,what causes them ,i have heard some fooooked up dreams my mates have had ,


----------



## Milky

antbig1234 said:


> whats the crack with tren dreams ,what causes them ,i have heard some fooooked up dreams my mates have had ,


Honestly dont know mate but its genuine trust me.

Not slept since last week, dreams have been totally fu8ked up and for 3 nights sweat my tits off !

Its really not a steroid for newbies and or people with any " issues "


----------



## shaunmac

Ah yes PCT aswel, missed that out, thanks for pointing it out Robbo.

PCT I would recommend clomid + nolva

Clomid at 100/100/50/50

nolva at 40/40/20/20

Im sure milky will confirm this for you though

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Milky

shaunmac said:


> Ah yes PCT aswel, missed that out, thanks for pointing it out Robbo.
> 
> PCT I would recommend clomid + nolva
> 
> Clomid at 100/100/50/50
> 
> nolva at 40/40/20/20
> 
> Im sure milky will confirm this for you though
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Shaun


PCT not my strong point mate, Hacksi is the man there..

I havent really used it over the yrs.

Good first cycle tho mate, the reason l didnt reccomend the D Bol was because of the bloat it brings, good kick start tho IMO.


----------



## antbig1234

Milky said:


> Honestly dont know mate but its genuine trust me.
> 
> Not slept since last week, dreams have been totally fu8ked up and for 3 nights sweat my tits off !
> 
> Its really not a steroid for newbies and or people with any " issues "


i know its genuine mate lol, my mate had a dream that the cat from next door was with him in bed ,and he repeatedly stabbed it to death ,and he had the dream every night for weeks ,hahahah ,would not touch tren


----------



## robbo9

id go with that pct shaunmac too...thats my pct for ttm (3-4ml per week) but im doing hcg throughtout as my balls always suffer and 20mg nolvadex per day (prescription)


----------



## Milky

antbig1234 said:


> i know its genuine mate lol, my mate had a dream that the cat from next door was with him in bed ,and he repeatedly stabbed it to death ,and he had the dream every night for weeks ,hahahah ,would not touch tren


Thankfully l cant remember most of mine, pretty sure a lot are sex based too.


----------



## antbig1234

Milky said:


> Thankfully l cant remember most of mine, pretty sure a lot are sex based too.


hahah you nervous pervert , :lol:


----------



## Milky

antbig1234 said:


> hahah you nervous pervert , :lol:


Not nervous mate just glad l cant TBH.....

:lol:


----------



## zombie12

Guys, i'm not in a hurry so if i have to do a safe cycle first i will ! I'm not scared of using a needle either so if you can tell me what to use without shutting down i really would appreciate it. I've seen on many forums that people say ot's better to use test e for a first cycle but then again. Even if i know where to find the test e they don't deliver the needles, i know we can't speak products in here but at least tell me where to find the [email protected] needle and what i should do for a first cycle. Thank you guys in advance


----------



## Simspin

Milky said:


> My first cylce was Sus and Deca, nothing fancy but worked a treat.
> 
> Throw in half an Arimidex EOD, eat clean, train hard and you should see some good gains.
> 
> Worked for me, but were all different, keep it simple for the first course IMO.


X2


----------



## robbo9

I get my needles from the the pharmacy...only selected pharmacies have them to offer (they are free btw)


----------



## morrigan456

Bienvenue! Je parle fr. Si je peux vous aider envoyer moi un pm! 

(so as to keep it english speaking) Welcome , I speak french. If I can help at all send me a pm.


----------



## k3z

shaunmac said:


> Ah yes PCT aswel, missed that out, thanks for pointing it out Robbo.
> 
> PCT I would recommend clomid + nolva
> 
> Clomid at 100/100/50/50
> 
> nolva at 40/40/20/20
> 
> Im sure milky will confirm this for you though
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Shaun


IMO it would be better to stay at 20/20/20/20 nolva due to its lowering effects on IGF-1


----------



## Malibu

shaunmac said:


> Ah yes PCT aswel, missed that out, thanks for pointing it out Robbo.
> 
> PCT I would recommend clomid + nolva
> 
> Clomid at 100/100/50/50
> 
> nolva at 40/40/20/20
> 
> Im sure milky will confirm this for you though
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Shaun


Nolva doesnt work anymore effectivly over 20mg, so 40mg would be a waste. Keep it at 20mg all though PCT


----------



## Ben Jenkins

Being aesthetic is in, check out this guy. Chris Jenkins, ripped and strong. Here he is push pressing 140kg


----------

